# Blue Hill Maltese



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Since I purchased Toby's pedigree, I have been Googling the championed names in and came across Blue Hill Maltese. Apparently several of her dogs are in some way related to Toby. AND, wouldn't ya know it, she has two male pups for sale.







Sooooooo, that got me to thinking and I could maybe do with another dog. My question is has anyone had any dealings with this particular breeder?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have not heard of her....but her dogs are gorgeous...















What are her prices like I wonder?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 3 2005, 05:18 AM
> *Since I purchased Toby's pedigree, I have been Googling the championed names in and came across Blue Hill Maltese.  Apparently several of her dogs are in some way related to Toby.  AND, wouldn't ya know it, she has two male pups for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

All I know is that she is in Milton, FL. I lived about 20 miles from there in Crestview FL for about 8 years. I actually spoke to her when I was looking for my maltese. She said her prices are anywhere from $1500 to $3000 for pet quality. It was more than my husband would allow so that is where our conversation ended.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 3 2005, 04:18 AM
> *Since I purchased Toby's pedigree, I have been Googling the championed names in and came across Blue Hill Maltese.  Apparently several of her dogs are in some way related to Toby.  AND, wouldn't ya know it, she has two male pups for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have had first hand experience with Sharon at BlueHill Maltese. One of my champions, Pride, was purchased from her for show when he was six months old. She is a nice lady, and she has beautiful dogs. If you are interested in a nice pet, then I would certainly contact her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 3 2005, 05:18 AM
> *Since I purchased Toby's pedigree, I have been Googling the championed names in and came across Blue Hill Maltese.  Apparently several of her dogs are in some way related to Toby.  AND, wouldn't ya know it, she has two male pups for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I am not sure where you are located but if you are near Blue Hill Maltese there is a breeder about 20--30 miles north of there in Brewton, AL who is on this forum. Her name is Cathy Lambert and she is listed under the members as CLMaltese. Her email is [email protected] She just had a litter of pups a week or so ago and I think she may have one available. I know she does not ship. I had at one time checked with Blue Hill but I thought her prices were high for what most breeder call their "pet quality." Cathy's dogs are pretty dogs and are true Maltese standard. She would do you right on the price. She is a friend of my mom's and I know for a fact the Cathy raises her dogs under foot inside the living quarters of her home. Not in kennels.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I think Msmagnolia's (Susan's) Sadie and Sassy are sired by Blue Hill. I am not sure though but her pups are adorable!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your replies. 

I am pretty sure I won't be getting another dog for sometime, but I always like to know where reputable breeders are located. 

Sassy's Mom, I am located near Chicago, so I would probably travel down there to pick up the pup. Thank you for the e-mail address. I will keep it handy. 

These guys are so addictive.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sadie and Sassy's sire is owned by Debbie Cleckley of Jacobs Maltese in Alabama, but he is from the Blue Hills line. I would think you could rely on a puppy from Blue Hills to be a nice one.


----------

